# Mp3 CD Problem



## x24222 (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey all, I purcahsed a 2006 330i with a Navigation. The brochure said that purchasing a Nav system would remove the mp3 capability from the in dash cd player and that the only way to get it back was to purchase the CD Changer. Well.....I did all of that and the mp3 capabilites don't work. 

Did anyone have this problem? Know how to fix it? The dealer said I was the first to get the Nav system and the CD Changer and that are looking into it. Any help would be most appreciative. The car BTW looks incredible, esp with the spoiler. I'll post pictures for those interested.


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

Do a search there is a lot of info on this....
The cd changer does not work either and the dealer should know this. the NAV will get MP3 playback function after a software upgrade available after September... give them the changer back!

Also it is cheaper to buy an mp3 player and use it via the Aux input in the center console, the changer is a rip off.


----------



## magmd (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks mapezzul...I had not realized that. Looks like I will have several updates to get in Sept....just in time for delivery. :thumbup: 

"being delivered to port of exit...." :banana:


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

mapezzul said:


> Do a search there is a lot of info on this....
> The cd changer does not work either and the dealer should know this. the NAV will get MP3 playback function after a software upgrade available after September... give them the changer back!
> 
> Also it is cheaper to buy an mp3 player and use it via the Aux input in the center console, the changer is a rip off.


Are you sure that this will be a software upgrade? I asked my dealer and he disagreed and thinks that it will require hardware !! :dunno:


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

what others have said on this forum is that it is software, the rest of the world already has this feature, and apparently the part numbers are the same. I had the same question. I still have my reservations but I think it is software..... my MINI even has this feature. I do not know why the 3er wouldn't and considering the nav is a more expensive option I cannot understand why.... also the changer does not work so that is a hardware change, so it must be the software. :thumbup:


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

x24222 said:


> I'll post pictures for those interested.


Yes - please post pictures - still deciding on the spoiler?


----------



## x24222 (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Mapezzul, I'll go back to the dealer with that info since they seem to be the last people to find out about these things. 

I'll get the photos posted sometime later this week. BTW, Turp- my buddy has a Monaco Blue 330i 2006 with Terra leather and aluminum. It looks great.


----------



## itznin (Jun 7, 2005)

It should be a software upgrade, as that is what most of us have concluded on other threads.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

x24222 said:


> Thanks Mapezzul, I'll go back to the dealer with that info since they seem to be the last people to find out about these things.
> 
> I'll get the photos posted sometime later this week. BTW, Turp- my buddy has a Monaco Blue 330i 2006 with Terra leather and aluminum. It looks great.


Great - make the waiting easier for me why don't you


----------



## x24222 (Apr 29, 2005)

I think I figured out how to attach a photo. My 330i is w/ sports package, leather, dvd nav, cd changer, rear distance, steptronic, gray leather, and dark wood trim.


----------

